# Vip222k won't allow dvr to record off tv



## thyme4jb

I have a Sharp Aquos which has poor sound, so I bought an Onkyo AV Receiver (HT R370) for the surround sound. While hooking it up I found out that the old Dish receiver couldn't be used because it didn't have the correct port in the back. So I upgraded to the Dish HD receiver (Vip 222k). BUT then my Toshiba DVD/VCR DVR620) wouldn't record anymore. I asked the technician who installed the Dish HD receiver and he told me I won't be able to record shows anymore.  WHY? Is there a way to solve this problem?

I know I could just upgrade to Dish's VCR system but I don't want to pay $6. more a month. :nono:


----------



## puckwithahalo

Are you connected using an HDMI connection? If so, that's probably the reason, HDCP and whatnot. Use component or other analog connection instead and should be ok.


----------



## gtal98

thyme4jb said:


> I asked the technician who installed the Dish HD receiver and he told me I won't be able to record shows anymore.  WHY?


Because the technician was too lazy (or lacked knowledge) to hook it up correctly and then educate you on how to use it so he wouldn't get a trouble call.

I'm sure before, you had a coax cable going from the 322 (I'm assuming?) to the DVD/VCR, then another coax from that to the TV. The 222k does not have a coax output for the TV1 location, so it must be connected differently. If you have an HDTV connecting via HDMI is the best sound/pic quality option. Your DVD/VCR will not have an HDMI input to record the signal from the receiver - so the tech told you it won't work.

However, you could also connect a set of composite RCA cables (yellow, red, white) from the 222k to the VCR/DVD to allow it to record. The problem is it's not a pass through like it was before though, so it's not as simple as just pressing record. You'll have to switch your TV to whatever input your DVD/VCR is on, then switch the DVD/VCR to whatever input you plugged the 222k into, then you can record what you want.

Honestly, if you record a show once a week or more, you should just upgrade to a DVR IMO - you'll end up loving it. You could also look into the option of switching to a 211 for each TV and then paying a one-time $40 fee to hook up a external hard drive to enable DVR recording without the $6 fee. This may incur more receiver fees though depending on your setup, so it might be a wash.


----------



## gtal98

OK, I just looked up your DVR and it doesn't have coax connections - so it must've been hooked up composite to begin with. Just connect a set of composite cables from the 222k to the DVR again (along with the HDMI going to the TV). You'll just have to switch inputs from Dish to the DVR when you want to record/watch recordings. Also, your recordings won't be in HD BTW.


----------



## scooper

Ok - Your DVD recorder / VCR does have an HDMI port, so for output , you can plug it into the Onkyo. To record - you will need to have a composite video / red/white analog audio output from the 222K to the recorder somehow - you could also route that through the Onkyo if you wish. 

What I'd like to know is how are you planning on using the 222K / Onkyo / TV together. There is no reason you couldn't use the TV2 output from the 222K into your recorder. and then you could record on TV2 while you watch TV1.


----------

